

Show HN: flinch – a tool for async workflows - bilalq
https://github.com/bilalq/flinch

======
jmorgan84
Interesting module which would be a simple alternative for building a micro
services architecture on Node.js as compared to using a service bus or message
queue.

~~~
bilalq
Yeah, this is basically something along those lines.

I found that Node fit really well for this task.

~~~
jmorgan84
I have been using Redis within Node.js lately to decouple my system with
messages. I however can't block services once they have started although in my
use-case I don't need to block. Your use-case sounds different so I can see
how your module could be valuable for the purpose you built it for.

